# Woohoo! Found my Maggie girl a boyfriend!!



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

So excited, he is perfect!!
As I've posted before, Maggie is our female Pyr, that's her in my Avatar, she will be 2 on February 9th.
Well, we've been looking for a boyfriend to breed her to, for about 6 months, come her heat in March, she is pretty regular...and her last was at the start of October.
We would like Puppies sometime in May,as that way they will have time to get a bit size to them, before winter.
Yesterday, we found him. He's 4 years old, has certified hips, like Maggie, and is working on a 6000 acre goat ranch just up the highway.
About 36 inches tall, and right at 180#'s, he's a big boy!
He does only have three legs, as he was bitten by a rattlesnake and they had to amputate. but he is a fantastic dog, gets around just fine, and has Badger markings, like Mags.
Still need to work out the logistics, as both dogs stress a lot if removed from their property.
But we are just thrilled, she has a date to the prom come March!!

If for some reason they don't get along, yea right, we will wait until next March, as I just don't want young puppies here in the winter.


----------



## CAjerseychick (Aug 11, 2013)

Thats sounds wonderful! Looking forward to the puppy pics!!! (Very good their hips are certified as well!!!)...


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I'm glad you were able to find a good stud. Have you met him? Does he have a great personality? However, I would wait. A dog this size is not really fully mature at 24 months. Wait until her next cycle. If you want spring puppies, I'd wait until next year. That extra year is only going to be good.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Maura, we've considered that as well, as far as waiting one more year. We just might, as we were talking yesterday about all the things going on here this coming Spring and Summer, and just don't know if we are willing to lose Maggie out in the pastures. As if she is pg, I will be confining her a bit more from the open areas. Not willing to risk her or the pups to the coyotes at all.
Yes, we've met him, he's awesome! Very dedicated to his flock, and while we were there, he was very busy running laps around a batch of yearling does. Not chasing, just doing a head count is what his owners said.
They have 5 Pyrs out there, and three are males. Two are of a good age, one is an old fellow, who spends his days sleeping in the wether pasture.
We discussed fees, and whatall, the only thing they would like is one male pup, our choice. 
These are the same people we will be getting out herd starts from.


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

Congratulations!! I'm so jealous. We ended up getting our girl Jazz spayed as the neighbors had no interest in keeping their intact hunting dogs at home and they were always hanging out. That would not have made a good combination if they bred her. We're thrilled with her nevertheless. Can't wait to hear the updates.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Still trying to decide if we will wait the extra year.
We are just thrilled he is the same size as our Murphy, which is a bit big, even for a Pyr.
We will be keeping 3 of her pups ourselves, and of course a fourth will go to the Puppy-daddies owners. Our vet would like one, in exchange for his prenatal services, and three of our neighbors have also said they would like one.
Goodness! We are asking alot from poor Maggie!  :hysterical:


----------



## StarofHearts (Jan 6, 2014)

Sounds like you've got it made! Ready takers for pups before they are even conceived! Jealous thats me!


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Well, we got very lucky.
We just moved here last March, and since then Maggie and her brother, Myrphy, have killed 8 coyotes and a bobcat.
Being in big cattle country, the ranchers really appreciate a good dog that can do that.
When the vet told the neighbors what Mags and Murph were capable of, and explained that Pyrs have a very low prey drive, suddenly all our neighbors were asking about pups.
They all have cow dogs, and their ranches span thousands of acres, but we are the only ones around with LGD's.
When I say Maggies boyfriend is up the highway, I mean about 60 miles away! LOL!!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

If you want five dogs, maybe consider keeping one puppy from Maggies first litter, and getting another puppy the following year from another source. This way, they won't all be getting old at the same time. Murphy's family has an old dog that couldn't keep up with his job. You will be looking at 2, then soon 5 dogs that are all old.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Maura, that's a very good point. As we only want to breed Maggie the one time, possibly keep a girl, or two, from this litter, and maybe in the next year or two get an unrelated male...wait a few years, another litter with one of the females, and we can just continue from there......
Maggie and Murphy are really great dogs, it would be nice to continue the line like that...
I hadn't really given that a lot of thought before. Definitely something to seriously consider.


----------

